# What's the best way to smoke Hash?



## silkyride (Apr 15, 2009)

Not sure what forum to chose for this question but I figured there's some "advanced" dope-smokers in this one. I just got done with a very successful season. My final gold medal was making some great hash. Now that I've burned my fingers a couple times on the pipes and bong stems due to high heat,...what's the best way to smoke hash without burning one's self and without losing any of the goods?


----------



## JASE (Apr 15, 2009)

I like to vap it


----------



## Saderin (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 on the vaporizer. I know allot of people who prefer to free base it too. Try smokin it alone, with weed, jack knife or free base and vaporize it. Vap is the best I think


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Apr 15, 2009)

hot knives work the best. Roll the hash into BB size balls. Cut the bottom off a two liter bottle. Heat up the tips of 2 butter knives. Once they are glowing red touch one knive to the hash (it will stick to the knife), Then sandwich the hash between the two knives. Once the smoke comes rolling off of the knives Put the two liter bottle up to your lips capturing the smoke as you inhale.


----------



## BudsMckenzie (Apr 15, 2009)

try a milkshake 
get a big pilsner glass, a paperclip, straw, and a tiny ball of hash

turn glass upsidedown on a counter or table leaving a bit off the edge

get your hash ball on the end of unbent paperclip and light the top just enough so its cherry like cone insence 

stick it into glass and let it smoke until glass is full ( i like to wait till the smokes so thick it puts the hash out)

slide your straw in there and smoke up all that goodness!!!

this way is good if you dont have a vape which is probly THE BEST way to smoke it, but its fun to watch your cup fill up and it can be done with tiny balls of hash


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 15, 2009)

Vape it or pack it on top ur bong snaps


----------



## Xare (Apr 15, 2009)

I just take a bit and put it in a bowl with a screen.

After the first hit it sticks to the screen.


----------



## silkyride (Apr 15, 2009)

First round here people. What's a Vap? Where do I get one? Learn'n the lingo as I go.


----------



## silkyride (Apr 15, 2009)

And keep the suggestions coming. Interesting they are. This string is open forever. I'll check it periodically so even if the date is old,..go ahead and provide your best ways,....to burn the gumby. Thanks.


----------



## DeweY (Apr 15, 2009)

vaporiser..Top Right Hand Corner


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, i just put it in a pipe and smoke it  I like the milkshake method...gonna try that soon


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 16, 2009)

this is my vaporizer or vap


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 16, 2009)

I need to get my vape fixed.

how ironic, my username.....and my vape dont even fuckin work. rofl.


----------



## wallyvelly (Apr 16, 2009)

Take 3 tiny chunks of your hash and flatten them as much as you can (make the flattened pieces slightly oblong). Take a pipe with a relatively narrow hole in the bowl, and stack the three flattened chunks like your building a fire (stack them loosely to promote air flow). Now, put a flame directly to the pile and breath in slowly so it bubbles like mad. Be careful not to pull to hard and suck it through. After a second or two of bubbling, the hash pile will harden and will cherry.
I smoke mainly hash and this has definitely been the best method for me. It makes it really easy to take a fat rip with very little hash, and for some reason this method seems to make the smoke a lot less harsh than putting the hash on a bowl, joint, or foil.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 17, 2009)

pipe is gud but if u dnt wana do that then put it in with a fat joint/blunt


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Apr 17, 2009)

I like to use heating stones from ur local tabacco shop.... Wait till it's gray( like charcoal) put a peace of hash or oil and when it starts smoking beautifully.... Inhale with vapor hose.... Or I pack a bowl and sprinckle some chopped up hash on top... Sprinkle rips are the shit!!!!!


----------



## kushkidd76 (Apr 17, 2009)

many ways you can do the ghetto way called hot knifeing but i dont use a knife you get a spoon realy realy hot and drop like a small peice of hash on it and roll up a peice of paper into a cone and put it over the hot ass spoon with the hash on it and suck up all the smoke or you can just sprincle some on top of a bowl of dank and it smokes well


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

[youtube]ckms6CmCFVU[/youtube]


----------



## mokino (Apr 17, 2009)

try this its the only way i smoke hash https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173668-way-i-smoke-hash-quebec.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2009)

mokino said:


> try this its the only way i smoke hash https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173668-way-i-smoke-hash-quebec.html


i quit smoking cigarettes 6 months ago.


----------



## AABC Goofyboots (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the best way to smoke hash is on top of a fat bong bowl of chronic! load your bong like normal take a small chunk of hash smash it between 2 pennies, (this will make is burn better and not waste as much) and place the smashed hash on the top of your bowl. Torch the bowl and hit it slow for as long as you can. I always try to cash the bowl in one hit, because the second hit is not anywhere near as potent. Besides one hit of some good hash is all you need! By the way I am smoking that Humbolt gold!


----------



## Gift of the Grow (Sep 27, 2009)

personally i think the best way (most efficient any way) is the push pin under an overturned glass, or "milkshake" as some call it. Works nicely, very easy, and best of all you can put the tiniest amount of hash on without worrying about pulling it through your bong/pipe. Vaping however is the smoothest way if want to draw out your moke session longer, as the milkshake tends to cherry the whole thing, thus making for a harsher smoke.


----------



## R1Farmer (Sep 28, 2009)

Milkshake is my preferred method of a vap is not available.


----------



## bbenny (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,

http://cupohash.com/

A *great* method *HERE*. Only pure hash smoke. No tabacco, or hot metal involved. Fun at parties too...






http://cupohash.com/


----------



## solibu (Oct 5, 2011)

I visited pakistan and came across this method while chilling with the locals:

1) make a very tiny ball of hash, about the size of a match stick head.

2) Now take an unlit cigarette and attach the ball to the top third part of the outside of the cigarette. So that it is away from the filter and near the front end of the length of it.

3) light the cigarette and take a few puffs until the the burning tobacco reaches the hash ball.

4) when the flame reaches the hash ball, it starts releasing smoke (pure hash smoke), get a thin straw, (1 to 2mm wide), and suck in all the goodness.

let me know if you try this method.

(some people keep a little water in their mouths while sucking, this cools the smoke before it enters your lungs, and makes a bubbling noise inside your mouth just like a sheesha.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 5, 2011)

A bowlhead/spoon with a hole NOT at the bottom like regular bowlheads/spoon, but holes lining the inner rim of the bowlhead/spoon. Then heat up a glass rod and apply it to the hash at the bottom of your spoon/bowlhead. Inhale like regular. 

Ti/quarts nails in a dome is nice too. 

Ti plates with a dome rig is nice too


----------



## Ptrickl9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished harvesting yesterday now i got about 1-2 grams drying...gonna make myself a milkshake.


----------



## Swisher Twister (Mar 9, 2013)

Super old thread but had to add my two cents, I use a combination of the above methods... Using a bong, small glass cup like a rocks glass or cocktail glass, and knives heated by a propane torch or the stove. I load my ball of hash on the knives, then use the rocks glass as a ghetto bell to catch the hash smoke while holding the cup right above where my downstem comes out of the bong.... and take a faaaaat rip. it allows it to basically be a ghetto version of dabbing. It's really the cheapest way to legitly rip has, perculated and what-not, and everyone has a glass and old knives to contribute to the cause!


----------



## nalaeyak (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got some hash - haven't had any in years. I have a volcano vap but don't use it much any more for weed...makes me cough. So what u r suggesting is just take a little piece and fill a vap bag? Is that better than smoking it with weed? Thx


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 25, 2013)

nalaeyak said:


> I just got some hash - haven't had any in years. I have a volcano vap but don't use it much any more for weed...makes me cough. So what u r suggesting is just take a little piece and fill a vap bag? Is that better than smoking it with weed? Thx


I vape hash occasionally, I get real tired though for some reason when I vape vs smoking it though


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 26, 2013)

I either flatten a little piece and put it on top of each of my bowls, or heat up the hash on a pin a bit, break it up into some tobacco then roll one up. Iv'e done the milkshake method in the past and it can be a hassle and take more time but you can take huge hits and get so ripped.


----------



## acapolcogold (Sep 8, 2013)

take a pop bottle, gatorade anything with a screw lid, then take a pin/paperclip and make an L shape with it. Heat it up so that you can force the longer straight piece of the L through the plastic cap all the way until the corner stops it. Then burn a hole in the bottom of the bottle so that you can hold your finger over it and inhale from it. Now take a piece of hash put it on the end of the pin light it, screw cap onto bottle just till it seals. wait for the smoke to build up, unscrew slightly then suck in through the hole. clear smoke tighten and repeat awesome way that doesnt waste any smoke (dont let it build up to long or smoke with go a bit stale)


----------



## Ilovebush (Sep 8, 2013)

Hot knives...heat two knives over your oven and place a flattened piece of black between the knives. U can use a paper towel roll to inhale the smoke...ghetto yes but it works great.


----------



## chukdaddy (Oct 20, 2013)

around montreal we smoke it with a bottle; 

make a small hole like 3/4 at least down the bottle for a place to put your rig 
make it into a small ball, try to flatten it a little
put the hash on a lit cigarette (try to blow off the ash) 
put your rig in the bottle with the hash beat on it 
wait till your hash stops pissing, take the cap off and hit that motherfucker


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Dec 2, 2013)

I know it's a bit old, but I use to work at a bar and I would stick a large sewing needle through a bar coaster. Ball up a piece of hash and stick it to the tip of the needle. Light it on fire, but blow the flame out after a second. Trap the smoke with a clear cup and clear it when gets full. Then I would go back to work. Aaaaaaah the good ole days.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 2, 2013)

BudsMckenzie said:


> try a milkshake
> get a big pilsner glass, a paperclip, straw, and a tiny ball of hash
> 
> turn glass upsidedown on a counter or table leaving a bit off the edge
> ...


We used to do that in the '70's but we tore the back of a pack of matches, folded it in half to make the shape of a roof ^, then stuck a pen in the middle. We would light the piece of hash on the pin, put the glass over it, let it fill up then slide it to the edge of the table and suck the smoke out. Sometimes you can get the matchbook to spin when you suck the smoke out. That was back in the days when everything about getting high was all fun and games.


----------



## churchhaze (Dec 4, 2013)

Put the 60mg of hash in a pipe with a pipe screen and smoke it.

Try to break it up into lots of pieces so it has a high surface area.


----------



## tobinates559 (Dec 7, 2013)

PACK A SNAP(one hit), i only smoke bowls when company is over...put just enough weed to make sure hash wont fall into your bowl and pack mostly hash and yeah haha i use a glass wand to light all my bowls, the taste is unreal


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Dec 7, 2013)

it was always hash and tobacco for me...but I quit tobacco so I no longer enjoy hash as much.....I just warm it up and mix some into a pot joint but the pot always over powers the flavour....hence that's why tobacco was better


----------

